# Harvard Shuts Police Station, Bans Cops From Some Dining Halls After Students Complain



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Next meet and greet we go to Harvard break in to some dorms steal some shit, boosts some high end cars.

This is so fucking stupid...

Cambridge, MA – Harvard University students are so intimidated by the presence of armed cops and patrol vehicles that the university has banned officers from eating in some dining halls and is closing down a substation located in a dormitory.

“The decision to close the Mather House substation was made last week in response to concerns raised by Mather House staff and students as well as the amount of use of the substation by officers and community members,” Harvard University Police Department (HUPD) spokesman Steven Catalano said in a statement, according to The Harvard Crimson.

The facility located in Mather House is one of four substations on campus, but it is the only one located in a residence hall.

Students complained to the university that they didn’t feel safe having a police station in their dormitory, The Harvard Crimson reported.

“I am well aware that the police are not there to keep me actively safe,” student Faith Woods explained. “Having a police car sitting outside of Mather every night — which it does — doesn’t bring me any sense of safety.”

“Instead, it implies that we’re being watched and policed, which is not a pleasant feeling,” Woods added.

Another student pointed out that the HUPD substation in Mather House is very small and said it served no purpose other than to elicit fear from residents, The Harvard Crimson reported.

“The real effect that the presence of the HUPD substation has on the Mather community is simply a violent, visual intimidation tactic that students are forced to see every time they enter the house,” Eleanor Taylor said.

Taylor said she also complained to the Harvard deans about armed, uniformed Harvard police eating with students in the dining halls during the 2019-2020 academic year, The Harvard Crimson reported.

Faculty deans said that when the campus re-opened in the fall of 2021, there was a new policy in place that banned armed police officers from eating in the upperclassmen’s dining halls.

Taylor called the ban on armed officers in the dining halls “forward progress” but criticized the lack of police reform and transparency in the department’s decision-making process, The Harvard Crimson reported.

Amala Mahadevan and L. “Maha” Mahadevan, Mather House’s faculty deans, told The Harvard Crimson they contacted HUPD Chief Victor A. Clay in fall 2021 with concerns about the dormitory-based substation as soon as he became police chief.

The police department has said that the closure of the Mather House substation will not affect security on campus, The Harvard Crimson reported.

“The closure will not impact the Department’s ability to respond to calls from the community in an effective and timely manner,” Catalano said.

The HUPD website said that substations were part of a “community-oriented problem solving” effort with a goal of building trust between police and the university community by increasing interaction and communication, The Harvard Crimson reported.

But an outside review of the police department in 2020 determined that many students and faculty found HUPD’s approach to “community policing” was just “superficial and perfunctory.”

One of the recommendation from the report that has since been implemented was an advisory board composed of Harvard affiliates, The Harvard Crimson reported.

Kai D. DeJesus, a resident of Mather House, called the closure of the police substation a “really good first step” but said more needed to be done to address student concerns.

“It’s really important that we keep these violent institutions outside of residences,” DeJesus said. “Ultimately, HUPD remains the police force that disproportionately targets Black and Brown people here on campus and in Cambridge.”

He called for the university to do away with its police department entirely, The Harvard Crimson reported.

“For real justice to exist on this campus, HUPD must be abolished,” DeJesus said.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

It must be nice to reside outside reality. Abolish HUPD, and let Cambridge PD assume all law enforcement duties at the school.

The precious snowflakes have absolutely no idea how good they have it right now.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

ooooo, lets go steal from the rich harvard kids


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

KPD54 said:


> ooooo, lets go steal from the rich harvard kids


I could use a new laptop. It'd be a real shame if the entire department had to quarantine for a few days because someone has the sniffles and you never know if it's allergies or Covid.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

All you bullied, incel, haters. Free Range. Go for it.


----------



## WMA7787 (May 4, 2014)

Lack of support for police is pretty normal these days, but universities all over are really taking it to a new level. Banning cops from eating in certain areas? What a way to show the men and women of the department just how less than dirt you think they are. 

Sadley they don't care, nor will they ever. The reality is that they would get by just fine with security guards and school sanctioned discipline, leaving major crimes to being investigated by the local police after the fact.

Unfortunately this kind of stuff just hurts other universities looking for good help. I know now a days Id consider lateraling to a university as a last resort and I sure wouldn't lateral to HU....


----------



## wrangler (Jan 8, 2014)

And when that snowflake wanders off campus and gets cracked in the jaw and robbed. well you know!


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

wrangler said:


> And when that snowflake wanders off campus and gets cracked in the jaw and robbed. well you know!


Refer them to the campus lgbtq fucks.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Hmmmmm? banning them from eating in the dining hall? Dining hall licensed by the city of Cambridge as a "public accommodation" (Yes, even at a private university the word "public" is used) that last I checked CAN NOT refuse you their accommodations under the regulations in the license. I would eat there twice a shift and have them force me out. They would be naming the dining hall after me. We have to start fighting back.....would they ban the custodians, or electricians? Simply based on occupation?....nope, doesn't fly.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

HUPD not keeping students safe...... Sure, its not like anything bad happens in the dorms anyway:





__





Kirkland Shooting Victim's Mother Sues Harvard | News | The Harvard Crimson


The mother of a 21-year-old man who was fatally shot in a Harvard dormitory three years ago claims that Harvard’s negligence in allowing a drug dealer to live in Lowell for months led to the wrongful death of her son.




www.thecrimson.com





The mother of a 21-year-old man who was fatally shot in a Harvard dormitory three years ago has filed a lawsuit against the University and three Lowell House officials claiming that Harvard’s negligence in allowing a drug dealer to live in Lowell for months led to the wrongful death of her son.
Jabrai Jordan Copney, who was convicted of the murder of Cambridge resident Justin D. C. D. Cosby in criminal court last year, lived with his girlfriend, a Harvard student, for most of the school year before the murder in May 2009.
B. Denise Cosby, the murder victim’s mother, filed a wrongful death suit last Friday against the University, Lowell Co-House Masters Dorothy A. Austin and Diana L. Eck, and chemistry and chemical biology lecturer Ryan M. Spoering, who was resident dean of Lowell at the time of the shooting.
The complaint alleges that the three Lowell House officials either “knowingly allowed Copney, a nonstudent, to live in the Lowell House for an extended period of time, in contravention of Harvard’s rules, and allowed him to have unfettered access to the House and the rest of Harvard’s campus,” or “negligently failed to detect Copney’s continuing, unauthorized presence.”
As a result of the University’s negligence, the complaint says, Copney was able to run “a criminal enterprise”—a pattern of holding Ivy League drug dealers at gunpoint for their marijuana.
Copney, who is originally from New York, had been living for most of the academic year with his girlfriend Brittany J. Smith, then a Harvard senior, in her Lowell House room when the Kirkland shooting occurred.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

Damn. Working for a college or university police department use to be a fantastic job. There was always the usual BS but now it’s at an epic level and in some cases I can see some campus police jobs lost to security guard jobs. You’ll see in a few more years police being disbanded at schools and contracted out. And good luck to that. Goodbye customer service and coddling. The era now of banning police from the the very own college buildings they work and protect in is utterly ridiculous and even more sickening is their employer doesn’t have their back. But no surprise there. Truly amazing how these college students cannot utilize their critical thinking skills and they just treat all police like absolute garbage.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Tango_Sierra said:


> Damn. Working for a college or university police department use to be a fantastic job. There was always the usual BS but now it’s at an epic level and in some cases I can see some campus police jobs lost to security guard jobs. You’ll see in a few more years police being disbanded at schools and contracted out. And good luck to that. Goodbye customer service and coddling. The era now of banning police from the the very own college buildings they work and protect in is utterly ridiculous and even more sickening is their employer doesn’t have their back. But no surprise there. Truly amazing how these college students cannot utilize their critical thinking skills and they just treat all police the like absolute garbage.


They just parrot the BS they see in the media, and what’s fed to them by their professors, who have more degrees than a thermometer, but absolutely zero common sense or real world experience.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

An all-you-can-rape buffet! I hope a tranny sexually assaults a co-ed. All emergency calls should go to an answering machine first.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

If you are being raped by your professor press one now. Para Español _Oprima_ El _Número Dos_ .


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Don't worry, the parents will be happy to have Crisis Response And Prevention (CRAP) teams of social workers, who will show up and hand out ribbons and CBD candles. "Hugs and Drugs stop Thugs"


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

Tango_Sierra said:


> amazing how these college students cannot utilize their critical thinking skills ........


They do not _have _any critical thinking skills to _use._ If they did, those kids wouldn’t be anti-police Leftists. The topic of Critical Thinking should be stressed from at least early middle school on. Sadly, however, it has not been taught or emphasized in virtually any of our public schools in major metropolitan areas - all of which are run by Far Left educators and administrators - for at least a generation. If young adults are lacking the ability to think through issues rationally and critically by the time they get to college, it’s too late. That’s why we’re at where we’re at today. And there’s no fix for it - for us, as a society - at this point. These kids are the trained (indoctrinated) Useful Idiot Army of the Leftist Ideologues who hold the puppet strings ....... and _those_ people, unfortunately, know exactly what they are doing.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

wrangler said:


> And when that snowflake wanders off campus and gets cracked in the jaw and robbed. well you know!


Call the local municipal police - not HUPD's problem. 🤷‍♀️

These kids are just jealous that the officers are smarter than they are. 😊


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

The biggest problem at colleges is simple, the anti-police crowd is a small group but very vocal. The majority of the students at these schools are either in support or are simply apathetic. If those who support the cops were even 1/2 as noisy as the idiots, even those faculty who are left over 60s radicals would have to notice. That's the SADDEST part. Few departments are actually going anywhere. There's been enough proof over the years that a department CAN be disbanded, (Dean, Mt. Ida, Wentworth decades ago for example), each at one point brought the department back. Of course Dean REdisbanded the cops, but that was a small minded fraud of a president. The point is, they hate to admit it, but they know deep down they need the cops because the bubble doesn't really exist AND think what COULD happen.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!
This shit is getting serious! Poor guys from MIT PD are even eating at Verona's Pizza in Ayer yesterday! They get kicked outta their Cafeteria too?


----------

